# Free web-texts (Vodafone and O2)



## MugsGame (4 Jul 2005)

Some questions about the web-text services from Vodafone and O2.

* Can you send messages longer than 160 characters?
* Can you send messages to international numbers?
* Do the online phonebooks have import/export?

I currently use Meteor (prepay) for mobile calls.
For various reasons I'm considering switching.

Meteor web-texts are limited to 160 characters (This is an SMS limitation but you'd think they'd split it across multiple messages, as with long texts from phones.). Also their phonebook can't import/export. And you can't web-text international numbers (well, not through the standard interface 

Finally, I gather from the O2 T&Cs that prepay customers can roam out-of-the-box. Does the same apply to Vodafone? 

With Meteor prepay you have to have previously registered a current credit card, and then ring them a few days before you travel to enable roaming (with no way of checking if it's been done properly until you are abroad - one reason I'm considering switching.).


----------



## ajapale (4 Jul 2005)

unfortunately some of the links did not update with the migration to vbulletin.

If you want to do web texts then stay away from vodafone. O2 would seem to be your best bet.

ajapale


----------



## Ann-Marie (4 Jul 2005)

Hi there, 

I am with 02 

* you can only send 160 characters per message

* i have sent messages to NewZealan scotland 

* You can import phone numbers from an excel sheet 

* Roaming is automatically set up now with pre pay phones 

* This month 02 have 1 cent per minute on sunday calls from 02 to 02 phone numbers. 

Pink


----------



## Ann-Marie (4 Jul 2005)

sorry that should have been newzealand


----------



## soy (5 Jul 2005)

Vodafone have the 160 character limit also. One good feature is the ability to create your message now and set it send at some point in the future. (v.useful if you are going away on hols and want to remind someone to do something for you while you are gone). AFAIK, your webtexts are limited to Irish networks (087, 086, 085).

Vodafones website would appear to have improved lately. In the past it was brutal, but it has not crashed on any of my recent visits. The vodafone website also indicates that pre-paid users now automatically have roaming.


----------



## MugsGame (5 Jul 2005)

Thanks folks. Looks like I'll be trying O2 for a while (though I'm waiting until next week when they should have a new phone on offer .


----------



## legend99 (5 Jul 2005)

PINK said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> I am with 02
> 
> ...



One thing I find amazing that none of them have done yet....and it will be my idea when they do.
That they don't link their bill to your online phone book. how many times do people have to go through their bill and seperate personal numbers from business numbers in terms of billing back call expenses to work. How much easier would it be if the number called had the name of the person on it also from yoru online contacts book....i'm with O2 and I knwo they don't do this!

LINK YOUR BILLING SYSTEM TO PEOPLES ONLINE CONTACTS PEOPLE!


----------

